# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  problme serveur IIS

## oumar-abj

bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai conu des interfaces web avec asp.net. et lorsque je clique sur mes liens environ 10 fois, l'erreur ''HTTP 403.9 - Accs interdit : Trop d'utilisateurs connects Services Internet (IIS)'' s'affiche.
merci pour votre aide

----------


## oumar-abj

bonjour cher ami
j'ai pu resoudre le prolbme et je vous explique comment. en fait, iis 5.1 par defaut n'autorise pas plus de 10 requtes au dl de 900 secondes.
procedure de resolution:
-acceder au service IIS (panneau de configuration-->outils d'admistration)
-derouler votre ordinateur serveur-->site web
-clique droit sur site web par defaut-->proprits
-reduire le dlai des connexions  60 secondes et desactiver les connections persistantes HTTP

aprs cela tout devrait tre normal.

merci et avanons dans le developpement.

----------


## oumar-abj

bonjour cher ami
j'ai pu resoudre le prolbme et je vous explique comment. en fait, iis 5.1 par defaut n'autorise pas plus de 10 requtes en moins de  900 secondes.
procedure de resolution:
-acceder au service IIS (panneau de configuration-->outils d'admistration)
-derouler votre ordinateur serveur-->site web
-clique droit sur site web par defaut-->proprits
-reduire le dlai des connexions  60 secondes et desactiver les connections persistantes HTTP

aprs cela tout devrait tre normal.

merci et avanons dans le developpement.

----------

